# This guy might be selling other peoples tracks on Audiojungle again...



## Jeffrey Peterson (May 21, 2015)

A few years ago he was caught selling a well known track from one of the big Trailer Houses on Audiojungle as his own. Audiojungle suspended his portfolio and now it is back up(don't know why they let him back on) I think he is doing it again.

Please listen to some of his tracks and see if you recognize any of them...or if they are yours.

Its just too fishy to me given his past...some of his tracks have decent quality( http://audiojungle.net/item/epic/10777856 or http://audiojungle.net/item/cinematic-trailer/11172035 ) where the strings have some realism out of them and then the next week he uploads something that shows he has no skill in that area at all( http://audiojungle.net/item/inspire/11427465 ).


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2015)

I love how he gets a second chance with even the same profile? AJ devs are truly a special breed.


----------



## Philip Brook (May 22, 2015)

I think that terrible string sound on tracks that have the words "inspire" or "inspiration" in the title is actually intentional. Bizarrely the "inspirational piano" music on AJ that sells very well often is in that style with synth-sounding strings. Extremely high quality orchestral production can be out of place for what many people use AJ tracks for.


----------



## John Walker (May 22, 2015)

The OPs points are nothing new anywhere. I got news today that two whole albums have been lifted and put up under different title names on another library site. Happens all the time. Can't give anymore details for legal reasons.
At Audio jungle they all more or less cut their own throats anyway. Just listen in to the tracks in the Corporate area. They all use the same chord progression and the same dung dung dung ching ching guitar sound over and over again. And the same titles. Most of the people writing stuff there are not musicians at all. They own a computer basically and make a sound. That said, there are some great tracks over there from real musicians that know how to write for this particular library and make it pay.
It evens itself out in the end.


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 3, 2015)

I've heard some amazing stuff on Audiojungle that could be on exclusive libraries, stuff done by absolute pros. The problem is the overwhelming high amount of tracks, and the good stuff gets buried. One such pro artist got one of his tracks on the `featured' page and it got 100 purchases, whereas his other tracks which were all brilliant too, had one or two purchases at most.


----------



## Hasen6 (Jan 31, 2019)

I noticed these tracks are still there some years on (apart from the one that shows no skill). Is this still the same guy and the same stolen tracks or what? I noticed this account was created in 2015 when this thread was made and now this guy is an elite author! Certainly hope it's not all from stolen tracks no one ever picked up on..


----------



## Ram250 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hasen6 said:


> I noticed these tracks are still there some years on (apart from the one that shows no skill). Is this still the same guy and the same stolen tracks or what? I noticed this account was created in 2015 when this thread was made and now this guy is an elite author! Certainly hope it's not all from stolen tracks no one ever picked up on..


Audiojungle never cares for it and even if he get caught they will only delete that track alone and let him sell other tracks 
There is no. Way to punish those guys because all are under pseudonym and even if you trace it... Laws are different in each country and can easily say that someone uploaded it under my name or many other ways to escape


----------

